# Ear Torn Off In Pancrase!?!?!



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

> *'Oh, Shit!' Moment of the Weekend: Fighter’s Ear Torn Off in Pancrase*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.cagepotato.com/‘oh-shit’-moment-weekend-japanese-fighter’s-ear-torn-pancrase


Pretty sick I have to say......


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Killer Kowalski can be proud, his legacy continues.


----------



## tuskan (Sep 6, 2009)

Ear today gone tomorrow


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It doesn't even look like an ear. Is this real, for real?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> It doesn't even look like an ear. Is this real, for real?


It looks like someone dropped a piece of cherry pie in the ring....


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats gross. Really gross.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

They will stich it right back on


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

This is one of the reasons I respect MMA fighters; they are tough as nails.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> It doesn't even look like an ear. Is this real, for real?


Im with you it doesn't look all that real but then again i never really seen an ear on the floor lol ..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Guys it's the top of his cauliflower not his whole ear, that's what the first photo shows.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Well then. More proof that the ring is unsuited for MMA. >_>


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TLC said:


> Well then. More proof that the ring is unsuited for MMA. >_>


Because ropes are far more likely to do damage to a fighter than a steel mesh cage........


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yummy.....:confused05: LOL @ tuskan


http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/06/05/shigeyuki-uchiyamas-ear-torn-off-in-pancrase/


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

CC for Christ sake put some spoiler tags on it!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Because ropes are far more likely to do damage to a fighter than a steel mesh cage........


Apparently, out of all the thousands of TDs against the cage, never has someones limbs been damaged.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> CC for Christ sake put some spoiler tags on it!


 
LMAO....sorry bud!!!! How ya been I've missed ya???:thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

That must have hurt like a mofo. Hopefully he got hold of some horse strength painkillers before the ear was presumably reattached.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> LMAO....sorry bud!!!! How ya been I've missed ya???:thumbsup:


I'm OK. Been studying, not training as much and waiting for college to end. How about you?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> I'm OK. Been studying, not training as much and waiting for college to end. How about you?


 
Well man, transitioning with respect to work and it's making me crazy but otherwise I cant complain. It's good to hear from you man, stay well if we dont speak for a sec....:thumb02:


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh man that hunk of ear looks like a pot sticker!!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

you can't re attach a partially severed ear can you?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

yea thats gross


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

BWoods said:


> It looks like someone dropped a piece of cherry pie in the ring....


All it needs is a scoop of vanilla ice cream to complete the dessert:thumb02:


----------



## Jammy-Jae (Aug 31, 2009)

i guess thats why most MMA organizations use cages now...lol!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> All it needs is a scoop of vanilla ice cream to complete the dessert:thumb02:


 
LMAO...very good!!!!:thumb02:


----------

